
Siamese Network on MNIST Dataset - keyboardman
https://leimao.github.io/article/Siamese-Network-MNIST/
======
darknoon
How does this qualify as semi-supervised? Labels are being passed in for all
data points during training—isn't that full supervision?
[https://github.com/leimao/Siamese_Network_MNIST/blob/master/...](https://github.com/leimao/Siamese_Network_MNIST/blob/master/siamese_run.py#L12)

~~~
MadWombat
They don't pass the actual label, the pass two images and a 0/1 valued boolean
"Are these images in the same class?"

